# open merit list for punjab medical colleges is up



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

merit list on open merit for punjab medical colleges has been released.
click the following link for details

..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

my 3 friends got admited one in ke 2nd in nishter and 3rd in fjmc


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Fareeha said:


> my 3 friends got admited one in ke 2nd in nishter n 3rd in fjmc


ooooo nishtar... wohooo.
we just had a big strike thing today....over the 2nd year anatomy paper.
hope he/she will adapt to multan's heat


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yah but she is not going her parents not allowing to


----------

